# Cat crew caught capsized collected courageously



## cd66312 (Aug 17, 2011)

https://www.dvidshub.net/video/4934...-rescue-three-boaters-capsized-sailing-vessel

Not many details, anyone know what happened?


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Two threads about it on cruisers forum.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

FSMike said:


> Two threads about it on cruisers forum.


I tried to get through one of them, lots of insults to wade through, but interesting information.

It seems it was a Chris White designed Atlantic 57. Apparently it's the second of 11 built to capsize.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, high performance cats require high amounts of caution. Still my dream boat except for an Atlantic 47 with the new rig Chris white came up with.


----------

